
Everyone dials in - craigkerstiens
http://nat.org/blog/2010/04/everyone-dials-in/
======
gasda
We do the same thing on my team of 12, 9 of us in one office with 3 remote
people. The remote people dont feel any more remote than the person 30 feet
from you.

